# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > آموزش: راحت ترین روش برنامه نویسی سیمبین

## rezarss

راحت ترین روش برای برنامه نویسی سیمبین استفاده از زبان  m هست که mshell نام داره و نام شرکتش هم airbit هست. این برنامه بر روی خود موبایل نصب میشه و در موبایل باید برنامه نویسی کرد. در ضمن این برنامه کاملترین برنامه برای برنامه نویسی سیمبین هستش که دارای همه نوع فانکشن های آماده که برای برنامه نویسی سیمبین لازم هست رو در خود جای داده.

*سایت برنامه:*
http://www.m-shell.net
*لیست فانکشن ها:*
http://www.m-shell.net/documentation...iew.html#qqs35
*دریافت برنامه:*

http://www.m-shell.net/media/9154/mshell-3.05-setup.exe
بعد از اینکه دانلود شد آن را نصب کنید (این یک برنامه کامپیوتری نیست. فقط برنامه های mshell موبایل رو براتون اکسترکت میکنه) بعد به مسیر نصب برید و برنامه های موبایل رو از پوشه SymbianFiles به موبایل ببرید و در موبایل خود نصب کنید.
*توجه کنید در پوشه SymbianFiles برنامه های uiq3 و uiq2 و s60 5th و s60 3th و s60 2th  موجود هست که باید طبق پلتفرم موبایل خود 3 فایل مخصوص پلتفرم موبایل خود رو انتخاب کنید.

 - یک فایل m viewer
 - یک فایل m environment
 - یک فایل m shell

هر سه فایل رو یا از نوع OS  یا از نوع DC  یا بدون نوع انخاب کنید

*ترتیب نصب برنامه ها:*

1- m viewer
2- m environment
3- m shell

*فایل pdf  آموزشی همراه با مثال در مسیر نصب به نام library.pdf موجود است.


در صورت نیاز به کمک برای برنامه نویسی می تونید با ایمیل من تماس بگیرید.
radmail90@gmail.comیا در این تاپیک مطرح کنید (ترجیحاً)

----------


## raiden

سلام
یه سوال برام پیش اومده!!!
میخواستم بدونم زبان برنامه نویسی همین نرم افزار یه زبان خاص واسه خودش؟؟؟
یا همون c یا C++‎‎اه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*تو رو خدا جواب بدین!!!
خیلی مهمه واسم!!!

*راستی اگه برنامه نویسیش زبون خاص خودشو داره یه راه واسه یادگیریشم پیشنهاد کنین!

----------


## rezarss

> سلام
> یه سوال برام پیش اومده!!!
> میخواستم بدونم زبان برنامه نویسی همین نرم افزار یه زبان خاص واسه خودش؟؟؟
> یا همون c یا C++‎‎‎اه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> 
> 
> *تو رو خدا جواب بدین!!!
> خیلی مهمه واسم!!!
> 
> *راستی اگه برنامه نویسیش زبون خاص خودشو داره یه راه واسه یادگیریشم پیشنهاد کنین!




این زبانش با C++‎ فرق میکنه. برنامه رو دانلود کنید همراش یه فایل آموزشی pdf هست

----------


## raiden

خوب انگلیسیه دیگه عزیز با اینکه میشه فهمید ولی نمیشه خیلی اوستا شد؟؟
آموزشی چیزی نداریم فارسی؟؟

----------


## ASedJavad

من فعلا دارم آموزش  برنامه نویسی پایتون رو میذارم اینجا
قصد داشتم آموزش m-shell  رو هم بذارم، ولی فعلا وقتشو ندارم.
تا بعدتر ببینم چی میشه!

اگه دنبال آسونی کاری، پایتون هم آسونه، هم قدرتمنده، هم ظاهرا قراره برا سیستم عاملهای دیگه موبایل هم توسعه داده بشه!

----------

